# 2 buzzbaits



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Features of these include a small front blade taken from an early 80's Lunker Lure buzzbait and a 1/24 oz Johnson's silver minnow from Odd-Lots. Although I never caught any fish on those silver minnows they work well epoxied to the bottom of buzzers to allow a slower retrieve. They are also very shiny.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

do you have a mold for the one on the left


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

both heads were CAD engineered, the molds custom-made, and then hand-poured in my man cave.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I meant to say that they are from Captain Mick's (of Meijers fame) mold. I rescued both of them from the $1 clearance bin last summer.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I fished the one on the left tonight (I made these last July). After about 20 minutes of breaking it in, both blades spun nicely. I attribute the need to be broken in to 1) the painted blades and 2) the small clearance between the blades and the metal frame. The bead on the end is superglued in place. It is a closed-end metal bead from the craft store(drilled wider to fit the wire). I couldn't do a standard 90 degree bend because there was not enough clearance. If you look closely you'll see I even had to sand down the rivet thingy (which is also superglued to the wire) to get enough clearance to fit both blades. Until I loose my blades, the superglue works lol.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

buzzbaits sure are fun, and those look really nice


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

A couple more. The top one started out as a wally world 99cent special. These are made by strike king -they are actually not that bad except the hooks are too thick and could be sharper (yes this IS a big deal but I was tinkering) and the stock skirts aren't very good. To make it nicer, I sanded off the paint and the mold marks, painted it pearl and put 5 layers of epoxy over it. I also added the red glass bead and replaced the junk skirt with a northland limber legs. Then I bought some half drilled jeweler beads at an art store (united teaching and artist supply), added a swivel with #2 colorado (swivel is hidden in pic and blade is hard to see since it is white)and super glued the bead on the end of the wire. The #2 colorado works great as it creates more commotion. More importantly in my opinion, it enables a slower retrieve. I think a #3 colorado would work even better. The bottom one was hand poured. It started as a "head knocker" but I really didn't like the added noise so I bent the wire so the blade doesn't hit the head.


----------

